# CICLAVIA Venice Beach California March 26, 2017



## Cory (Mar 19, 2017)

Just a heads up for this event. So far @tripple3 @Hippymike and I are going to attend. We were thinking about starting in Venice around 9am then riding to Culver City (the other end) grab a bite then roll downhill back to Venice. Who wants to come?
Long Beach Vets is also this same morning. I'm considering going there first and then heading off to Venice. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Jrodarod (Mar 19, 2017)

I will be st the swap meet


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 20, 2017)

Jrodarod said:


> I will be st the swap meet



...I woke up thinking about riding.
Why are we driving so far to take a bike ride??


----------



## Jrodarod (Mar 20, 2017)

Troopers !!


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Mar 20, 2017)

Cory said:


> Just a heads up for this event. So far @tripple3 @Hippymike and I are going to attend. We were thinking about starting in Venice around 9am then riding to Culver City (the other end) grab a bite then roll downhill back to Venice. Who wants to come?
> Long Beach Vets is also this same morning. I'm considering going there first and then heading off to Venice. Decisions, decisions.



I'll be there, but starting from the other end. last year I parked in the Trader Joe's parking lot on Culver and Washington.


----------



## Jrodarod (Mar 20, 2017)

Titos Tacos... mmmmm , gooooddd


----------



## schwinnja (Mar 20, 2017)

Jrodarod said:


> Titos Tacos... mmmmm , gooooddd




The only thing better than a Tito's Taco is two!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jrodarod (Mar 20, 2017)

http://titostacos.com/


----------



## FULLYLOADED (Mar 21, 2017)

Ill be there

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## keith kodish (Mar 24, 2017)

Damn,my old 'hood. Had my old ride,from the Santa Monica pier- Marina Del Rey and back,Saturday after Thanksgiving. Gonna be a vendor,as always, at Long Beach,spaces 34&35.

Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Mar 25, 2017)

I'm ready to roll....


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Mar 26, 2017)

Perfect breeze at Venice.


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Mar 26, 2017)

Break time...


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Mar 26, 2017)

Venice skate park


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## Fltwd57 (Mar 26, 2017)

A bunch of us met at Abe & Melissa's for breakfast, then rode Ciclavia to Venice Beach... Good times!


----------

